# Diabetes in the news 19 Jan 2010



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

*Report says 50,000 in Wales unaware they have diabetes
*MORE than half of people diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last year did not suspect they could have the condition, a report today reveals. The Diabetes UK report, which is published today, exposes the widespread ignorance of symptoms of the potentially life-threatening disease. Diabetes UK mentioned; Dai Williams quoted.
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/health/2010/0119/1224262629979.html
http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...ck-diagnosis-to-most-in-wales-55578-25623093/

*Development begins on first artificial pancreas*
The first artificial pancreas is being developed in the US DN style in a joint undertaking by Johnson & Johnson and the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF). Researchers hope that within the next four years, a first-generation system of the artificial organ will be available for review. Initially, the system will be partially automated with a continuous glucose monitor and an insulin pump fitted to the patient's body in order to regulate glucose levels
http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/news/january-2010/diabetes-artificial-pancreas-32627/

*Deadly warning to Bristol diabetics*
More than 2,500 diabetics in Bristol are at risk of blindness, amputation and heart disease because they have not been diagnosed. Health charity Diabetes UK has found that 56 per cent of people diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last year did not suspect they had the condition and failed to identify early symptoms.
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/heal...diabetics/article-1720210-detail/article.html
*
More than half of people diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last year did not recognise its symptoms*
Type 2 diabetes is still a silent killer - More than half of people diagnosed with the condition did not recognise its early symptoms. More than half of people diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last year did not suspect they could have the condition, a report by leading health charity Diabetes UK reveals today'.
http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/con...etes-last-year-did-not-recognise-its-symptoms
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/176344.php
http://www.communitynewswire.press.net/article.jsp?id=6449977
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/health/2010/0119/1224262629979.html

*Sunshine vitamin prevents diabetes, and why losing weight can boost your brain power*
Health stories from around the world this week include a study by scientists as to whether taking vitamin D lowers the risk of developing type 2 diabetes, and a seperate study in Germany that shows that cutting your calorie intake could boost your brainpower. Scientists are investigating whether taking vitamin D lowers the risk of developing type 2 diabetes.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...diabetes-losing-weight-boost-brain-power.html

*Sitting down for too long 'causes health problems - even if you exercise'*
Recent research suggests that inactivity increases the chances of developing diabetes and heart disease, independently of how often someone works out. One study found that that the chance of developing metabolic syndrome, a condition which can lead to diabetes, rose by 26 per cent for every extra hour a woman spent watching television, no matter how much exercise she took.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...s-health-problems---even-if-you-exercise.html


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 19, 2010)

I read an article about not sitting to long (be it at your desk or in a car) in another newspaper. It suggested 5 minutes movement every 45 minutes. I suspect many people are in jobs (e.g. call centres) where this is not easily achieved. Also when on a long drive I usually have two hours between breaks. More frequent stops seem to add to the journey time particularly on motorways. On the old A & B roads there is sometimes a layby where you can pull in for a stretch.


----------



## am64 (Jan 19, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> I read an article about not sitting to long (be it at your desk or in a car) in another newspaper. It suggested 5 minutes movement every 45 minutes. I suspect many people are in jobs (e.g. call centres) where this is not easily achieved. Also when on a long drive I usually have two hours between breaks. More frequent stops seem to add to the journey time particularly on motorways. On the old A & B roads there is sometimes a layby where you can pull in for a stretch.



you are suposed to stand up for at least 20% of your day. Ergomonic furnture designers have designed this amazing desk that can go up and down at a touch of a button  it was sooo cool ! i wanted to specficy them for college building i was working on as you could adjust it to suit any needs or heights


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> you are suposed to stand up for at least 20% of your day. Ergomonic furnture designers have designed this amazing desk that can go up and down at a touch of a button  it was sooo cool ! i wanted to specficy them for college building i was working on as you could adjust it to suit any needs or heights





Now FCC will argue that keeping us standing around and doing high speed platform changes is good for us!


----------

